# Dehumidifier recommendation



## cp. (May 13, 2008)

can anyone recommend a good dehumidifier for my (finished) basement.  I would like to keep moisture to a minimum, thank you.


----------



## cp. (May 16, 2008)

No one has a decent dehumidifier?


----------



## Square Eye (May 16, 2008)

There are a couple of types of dehumidifiers that I am aware of. One is a whole house "in the trunkline" dehumidifier, the other is a stand alone unit that must be drained, emptied or plumbed into the waste water or floor drain. I was recently in a basement where the home owner had installed a small pump much like you would see in a bird bath with a float switch. It pumped the water into a mop sink. Looked very convenient 
As far as brand recommendations.. I have no idea. Spend a little more for a brand name if the moisture is a big, constant problem. Go inexpensive if it seems to be a minor problem


----------

